# korganizer & kpilot ohne kontact

## mathes.s

Hi,

ich wollte gerade kpilot und korgnaizer installieren. Aber leider haben beide einen Abhängigkeiten zu kontact, welches ich nicht installieren will weil es noch mehr Abhänigkeiten hat (akregator usw.). Ich will nur meinen Palm gegen kaddressbook und korganizer syncen. Und dafür würden mir diese drei Applikationen eigentlich reichen.

Hier mal beispiel haft was korganizer alles bei mir haben möchte:

```
NBK mathes # emerge -pt korganizer

These are the packages that I would merge, in reverse order:

Calculating dependencies                              ...done!

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/korganizer-3.4.0

[ebuild  N    ]  kde-base/kdepim-kresources-3.4.0

[ebuild  N    ]   kde-base/kode-3.4.0

[ebuild  N    ]   kde-base/akregator-3.4.0-r1

[ebuild  N    ]    kde-base/kontact-3.4.0

[ebuild  N    ]  kde-base/libkpimexchange-3.4.0

[ebuild  N    ]  kde-base/libkpimidentities-3.4.0

[ebuild  N    ]   kde-base/certmanager-3.4.0

[ebuild  N    ]    kde-base/libkdenetwork-3.4.0

[ebuild  N    ]    kde-base/libkpgp-3.4.0

[ebuild  N    ]   kde-base/libkdepim-3.4.0

[ebuild  N    ]    kde-base/libkcal-3.4.0

[ebuild  N    ]     kde-base/ktnef-3.4.0

[ebuild  N    ]  kde-base/libkholidays-3.4.0

```

Kennt einer von euch vielleicht eine Möglichkeit Korganizer ohne die größeren Abhängigkeiten (kontact akregator kode) zu installieren?

mfg Mathes

----------

